# Apache - FTP - PHP - User/Group einrichten



## wraimann (29. Juli 2008)

Ich suche nun schon einige Zeit wie man dies am besten angeht, doch ich habe noch keine Richtige Lösung gefunden. Folgendes Scenario ist gegeben:
-> Debian Server
-> Apache2
-> proftpd
-> PHP 5
-> mySQL
-> ca. 5 verschiedene VirtualHosts NamedBased
-> ca. 5 verschiedene FTP user

Wenn mittels FTP eine Datei hochgeladen wird bekommt sie die Userrechte des FTP - Users. Wenn mittels PHP -> $_POST eine Datei hochgeladen wird bekommt sie die Apache User Rechte. Die Gruppenrechte sind dabei immer auf Lesen gestellt. Dadurch kann man sie nur auf gleichem Weg wieder löschen.
Wie bewerkstelligt man es am einfachsten das jeder Virtuelle Host auch einen anderen User besitzt.

P.S.:
Bitte nicht auf _suexec _verweisen -> betrifft nur cgi - Scripte
Bitte nicht auf _suphp _verweisen -> ist mit sehr viel aufwand behaftet
Bitte nicht auf

```
<VirtualHosts>
user username
group groupname
...
</VirtualHosts>
```
verweisen -> geht nur bei Apache1.


----------



## spex (29. Juli 2008)

Du kannst auch PHP-FCGI mit SUEXEC laufen lassen.
Das ist nicht schwer zu konfigurieren und funktioniert wunderbar.
http://www.aaron-spettl.de/ubuntu/debian-etch-apache2-php5-fcgi-suexec.php

Wenns das nicht ist, dann wüsst ich keine andere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. August 2008)

suPHP dürfte die am wenigsten-zeitaufwendigste Methode sein.


----------

